# What is PC-BSD?



## cenu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've really been wondering. What is PC-BSD? What is its kernel? What about its userland? What are the functional similarities and differences between PC-BSD and FreeBSD? Does PC-BSD have flash? Why is PC-BSD the *BSD distribution that I know least about?


----------



## J65nko (Feb 14, 2013)

cenu said:
			
		

> Why is PC-BSD the *BSD distribution that I know least about?


Probably because you did not thoroughly check out http://pcbsd.org/


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2013)

cenu said:
			
		

> I've really been wondering. What is PC-BSD?
> What is its kernel?
> What about its userland?



Those questions all have the same answer: it is FreeBSD.



> What are the functional similarities and differences between PC-BSD and FreeBSD?



I have not used it enough to say definitively, but it has additional package management and installs a preconfigured X desktop.



> Does PC-BSD have flash?



Probably.  So does FreeBSD, if you follow the installation shown in the Handbook.


----------



## cenu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## throAU (Feb 20, 2013)

The big differences are the PBI packages (a bit like Mac app bundles) and the different installer.  Other than that, it's mostly FreeBSD.


----------

